# BULGARIA - UEFA European Under-17 Championship 2015



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Location : *Stara Zagora*(150 081) 

*Beroe* Stadium
capacity-*17,800*


----------



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)

..


----------



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Location: *Burgas*(200,271) 

*Lazur * Stadium 
capacity -*18,037 *


----------



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Location: *Plovdiv* (371 686)

*Lokomotiv* Stadium
capacity-*15 000*






























*After reconstruction*
















































*Hristo Botev* Stadium

capacity-*20000*















































*After reconstruction*
capacity-*16000*


----------



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Location: *Sliven *(99 813)

*Hadzhi Dimitar* Stadium
capacity-*15 000*


----------



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Location :*Brestnik* (1 688)

*Berkut* Stadium
capacity-*3,000*


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ that is not 3,000


----------



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Location :*Sozopol* (5,753)

*Sozopol* Stadium

capacity-*3500*



















*After reconstruction*


----------



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Location : *Nesebar* (13,347)

*Nesebar* Stadium

capacity-*10 000*


----------



## StadUltras (Oct 1, 2012)

Did they started reconstruction of Lokomotiv Stadium and Hristo Botev Stadium or is that just for some future plans?


----------



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Тhey don't started ,but they have governments and business
support.We are all waiting.


----------



## vetel22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Only for people whou understand bulgarian i'm posting this link http://forum.gong.bg/bulgaria/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=125637&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------

